# Hiawatha Manor To Lose Amenities?



## hvsteve1 (Jan 19, 2012)

The recent proxies sent out by the HOA ask for permission to start negotiating a separation from the resort in which it sits. Hiawatha Manor  was built on the grounds of an existing resort, Lake Tansi Village, with the idea that some impressive recreational facilities already exist. It lists amenities on property as an excellent golf course, a large lake with a beach, fishing, boat rentals and boat launch facilities, tennis courts, 3 pools and other indoor facilities in the timeshare itself. If owners give the go-ahead for this, all these outdoor amenities go away. A timeshare with nothing but condo units? Interesting proposition.


----------



## Robd (Jul 4, 2012)

*Any word on this?*

I love the Lake Tansi timeshares and was considering purchasing one.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Sep 13, 2012)

Tansi is now charging timeshare visitors a small fee to use the amenities. They also no longer get a resident discount for golf, but it's still a beautiful location.


----------

